# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Rara hoe kan dit nu?

## roeska12345

hoi dames,

Ik heb jaren geleden lipo laten doen aan mn heupen. Dat is erg mooi geworden. Ik was toen 70 kilo. Drie jaar geleden kwam ik in de overgang en kwam zon twee kilo aan. Mooi verdeeld over mn hele lijf. Soms na een beetje veel snoepen kwam er een of twee kilo aan wat praktisch niet te zien was alleen merkte ik het aan mn kleren.


Dus nu zit ik op 74 kilo en met veel moeite 73 kilo
Maar sinds een half jaar merk ik dat die twee kilo er niet meer afgaan na flink sporten en dat het weer op mn heupen is gaan zitten.

Dat is toch raar? Ik bedoel eerder had ik die twee kilo zwaarder ook na snoepen en dan zag je niks op de heupen en ging het met sporten weer minder worden en nu blijft het gewoon op mn heupen zitten.

Ze zeggen toch dat vetcellen nooit meer terugkomen na lipo en nu zit ik voor het derde jaar in de overgang en mn heupen steken uit.

Kan je voor een tweede keer lipo doen op de heupen?Ik vind t gewoon lelijk als je een getailleerd truitje aan hebt.

Ik snap t niet want als t goed is dan zouden er toch geen vetcellen meer zitten vanwege een eerdere lipo????????

groet roes

Hoe kan dit?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Roes,

Klinkt idd heel vreemd! Eerlijk gezegd heb ik weinig verstand van Lipo, dus weet ook niet of het terug zou kunnen komen ja of nee. Wat je wel zou kunnen doen is contact met de arts opnemen bij wie je de lipo hebt laten doen. Ik denk dat deze arts je meer informatie kan geven!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

